# Poultry brine



## prestonk08 (Dec 2, 2015)

I am doing my first ever Cornish Hens and a couple turkey legs this Sunday.  I need an opinion on the best brine to use.  Could use a few opinions on time as well.  Thanks fellas.


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Dec 2, 2015)

I brine all my poultry in 1/4 cup salt to 1 qt buttermilk brine.

TW


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 2, 2015)

Brine with whatever you want the meat to taste like. There is no need to brine poultry for moisture. I prefer a good rub of salt pepper garlic myself. If you really want to brine, type poultry brine in the search and you will end up with a thousand or so recipes.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...spritzed-is-the-only-way-to-get-moist-chicken


----------



## prestonk08 (Dec 2, 2015)

I have found a few recipes but haven't really settled on one.  These are for the in-laws coming  for thanksgiving and I was looking for a more traditional flavor for them because I'm not sure what they really like.  Any suggestions?


----------



## paul6 (Dec 4, 2015)

2 Quarts water

4 cups sugar

3 cups salt

6 garlic cloves

2 TBLS peppercorns

1 TBLS Rosemary

This is my go to poultry Brine , Heat on stove till salt and sugar dissolve (make sure you stir so it does not burn in pan) Allow to cool you can add ice to speed this up. For Whole chickens I let them soak overnight so game hens and Turkey legs you could probably go 4 to 6hrs. rinse before smoking to get excess salt off.


----------



## paul6 (Dec 4, 2015)

Dang!!! also 5 to 6 crushed Bay Leaves Sorry forgetting that would screw it up!


----------



## prestonk08 (Dec 4, 2015)

Sounds good!  I think that's a good flavor profile for what I'm looking for.  Awesome thankyou!


----------



## goliath (Dec 4, 2015)

this is a brine i found here on the forum and have used many times with great results...

makes the skin like leather though. i brine spatched hens  for 2 days and it comes out VERY tasty !!!

I take a standard poultry brine of:

1 Gal Water
2.5 oz Salt - Kosher
2.5 oz Sugar
1 ½  tsp Garlic Powder
1 ½  tsp Onion Powder
1 ½  tsp Cajun Spice (Louisiana Cajun Seasoning)
1 ½  tsp Celery Seed

To that I add a grocery store size bottle of Kraft Catalina Salad Dressing and a bottle of Crystal Hot Sauce.

Goliath


----------



## prestonk08 (Dec 4, 2015)

Great thanks Goliath, I am gonna keep these handy for the future.  Appreciate it!!


----------



## paul6 (Dec 4, 2015)

This is what happens when you post at 4:30 am  it is 6qts water Geeeeeeeez


----------



## prestonk08 (Dec 4, 2015)

Ha!!   Really pulling it together today!!   Thanks for the imput though really.


----------

